# Gold is dead - Disaster for Goldies



## georgew (8 November 2006)

*Democrats Win - Gold is finished for good!*

Democrats have won power and now Gold is crashing, crashing, crashing.

Will be back under $200 shortly.

Absolute disaster for all you goldies.

Bush would have made you all rich.

Now you are going to take a bath.

Catastrophe.


----------



## georgew (8 November 2006)

Gold is finished. Will lose at least $50 tonite following Democrat win.

Sell all of your gold shares - they will be wiped out by Christmas and you will lose all your money.

Sell Sell Sell


----------



## doctorj (8 November 2006)

I've merged your two threads.  Normally I'd delete such blatent ramping, but I get a feeling that everyone will enjoy it as much as I did.  I haven't laughed that much since the last time I watched Fox 'News'.

Why make two DIFFERENT threads downramping gold within 4 minutes?  Short gold or just a dellusional republican with a bleeding heart?


----------



## georgew (8 November 2006)

Fox News have confirmed that gold is finished. They are laughing that if you had kept Bush in power you would have made your fortunes but now watch everyone who holds gold shares panick in the next couple of days.

Bull run is now officially finished. The bear is ripping you goldies to shreads.


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

All bar NWR....that one can't loose....oops was that a ramp....the new leader in gold grading.....oops again...but it's true......:

PS... georgew....was that you masquerading as 'The Storm' over the last week.....I think it was.....lol


----------



## doctorj (8 November 2006)

Fox News said it, it must be true 

And for the record, Dubya is still "in power" it's just he may actually have to consider his policies a little more carefully to get anything through the house and senate and to give the next, unfortunate, Republican candidate a chance.

I guess it goes to show that even supporters of the right can only take so much.

But since you bring it up, normally the gold price is inversely proportional to world stability and/or inflation.  So if gold does crash, the world markets obviously believe there is hope of a better world after all.


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2006)

Oh Noez!

And US stocks are set to tumble!

Gold is down a bit though. Meh.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> So if gold does crash, the world markets obviously believe there is hope of a better world after all.



Wouldn't that would be nice Doc.  

On that basis, I for one would love to see gold at $200. I'd short the futures too!


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2006)

BTW Gold is absolutely tanking, getting smashed, crashing! Down $6

LOL


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2006)

Lol!

Ooop, and up another $2. Looks like it's booming out of control!


----------



## Kauri (9 November 2006)

georgew said:
			
		

> Fox News have confirmed that gold is finished. They are laughing that if you had kept Bush in power you would have made your fortunes but now watch everyone who holds gold shares panick in the next couple of days.
> 
> Bull run is now officially finished. The bear is ripping you goldies to shreads.




   And there was me tinking dat you saw it on CNBC


----------



## pacer (9 November 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> BTW Gold is absolutely tanking, getting smashed, crashing! Down $6
> 
> LOL




A whole $6   man I'm a shakin' in ma boots....lol.....The VIX wil go rock bottom...oil will crash...all other stocks will fly....interest rates will rocket.....dooom dooomm doooommmmmm!


----------



## creekside (9 November 2006)

Gee Gold did get hammered. Down $10. Perhaps the election result was the worst thing that could have happened for gold.

Interesting to see just how far it does fall as now the world is a much safer place with the Democrats in power. :


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2006)

creekside said:
			
		

> Gee Gold did get hammered. Down $10. Perhaps the election result was the worst thing that could have happened for gold.
> 
> Interesting to see just how far it does fall as now the world is a much safer place with the Democrats in power. :



$10 is only 1 ATR, so no great shakes as a move goes... and the Bush retard is still in the whitehouse... so don't go feeling all and fuzzy just yet.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2006)

Shouldn't George W be running the country rather than crying on share websites??


----------



## vicb (9 November 2006)

Thanks for the info George,
I have taken your advice and sold nearly all my gold stock. I only have one gold necklace and an earring left (18K plated but large and shiny). 
Any takers out there, will do a good deal?


----------



## saltyjones (9 November 2006)

'georgew' 'the storm' whatever, lost all his marbles in the playground & is now  a little peeved. hence his gold phobia.


----------



## petee (9 November 2006)

georgew said:
			
		

> Gold is finished. Will lose at least $50 tonite following Democrat win.
> 
> Sell all of your gold shares - they will be wiped out by Christmas and you will lose all your money.
> 
> Sell Sell Sell



are u in the market to buy all the gold shares the people dump who listen to ur silly posts..get a life george


----------



## The Mint Man (9 November 2006)

:iagree: I think thats a fair call!
Though I wouldnt mind seeing LHG come down a little  
Im holding ATM


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2006)

Despite the fact that he is obviously a troll, I do appreciate georgew's reference.

"Gold is dead. Gold remains dead. And we have killed it. How shall we, murderers of all murderers, console ourselves? That which was the holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet possessed has bled to death under our knives. Who will wipe this blood off us? With what water could we purify ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we need to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we not ourselves become gods simply to be worthy of it?"


----------



## bvbfan (10 November 2006)

What a great call, gold crashed -$4 since your call

Pity there are few worthy gold stocks left here that I could have bought today


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> What a great call, gold crashed -$4 since your call
> 
> Pity there are few worthy gold stocks left here that I could have bought today




Yep getting crunched. This must merely be a countertrend move this evening\/


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2006)

I hope gold crashes like this every day. I can't wait till the next election


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2006)

Up $16.

*chuckles*


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Up $16.
> 
> *chuckles*



Up over US$18......buy SBM......GOLD is going up in a hurry....whoever shorted GOLD ???? Comex funds are buying we in for a rally.....you poster would be right bar the US owes to much money....downhill for the US $$$$$  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....Chicken does it again...


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Chicken does it again...




Soooooooo....what exactly is it you've done that a billion other investors haven't?


----------



## vicb (10 November 2006)

I which I had not listened to your advice and had kept my IGD and LHG stocks. DId you sell any of your gold stock?
Looks like gold may be back in flavor?


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

vicb said:
			
		

> I which I had not listened to your advice and had kept my IGD and LHG stocks. DId you sell any of your gold stock?
> Looks like gold may be back in flavor?



I still have my 200k SBM....traded a little ,but feel..Gold is going up so will SBM now...first stop the Gap at 63cents...all the way to 77cents...just the way I read my chart....Gold is now the flavour of the months and oil as well


----------



## spitrader1 (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I still have my 200k SBM....traded a little ,but feel..Gold is going up so will SBM now...first stop the Gap at 63cents...all the way to 77cents...just the way I read my chart....Gold is now the flavour of the months and oil as well



those comments are the best reverse indicators i have read in months


----------



## DB008 (10 November 2006)

did u all see the nice move in gold last nite. hmm, so when is the depression coming.......ha ha ha.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 August 2012)

:eek3: bump, big time.......threads like this sure to come back to life soon......

:nuts: georgew, misunderestimated?


----------



## numbercruncher (4 August 2012)

*Re: Democrats Win - Gold is finished for good!*



georgew said:


> Democrats have won power and now Gold is crashing, crashing, crashing.
> 
> Will be back under $200 shortly.
> 
> ...





Quite comical readingsome ofthese peoples comments !


----------

